# Was bedeutet "RSC"



## Markus (17 September 2011)

Wofür steht "RSC"?

Ich habe die Angabe in einer Dokumentation eines rückspeisefühigen FU gefunden. Es geht um die THD(I) bzw. THD(U) Anteile bei "starken Netzen" und "schwachen Netzen".

Muss irgendwass mit dem Anteil der bezogenen Kurschlussleistung zu tun haben...


----------



## marlob (17 September 2011)

Was das genau ist weiss ich auch nicht. Aber Google mal nach short circuit ratio. Da findest du einiges an Infos.


----------



## Oberchefe (18 September 2011)

Bei einem FU ist mit rsc meist der Statorwiderstand kalt gemeint (resistor stator cold).
THD wären die Oberwellen (Total Harmonic Distortion).


----------



## Kai (18 September 2011)

> *Netzseitige Leistungskomponenten - Netzdrossel*
> 
> *R**SC = Relative Short-Circuit power:*
> *Verhältnis Kurzschlussleistung Sk Netz an der Netzanschlussstelle zu Grundschwingungs-Scheinleistung SUmr *
> ...


 
SINAMICS G130 Umrichter-Einbaugeräte G150 Umrichter-Schrankgeräte

Seite 2-27 (Seite 47/160)

Seite 3-33 (Seite 127/160)

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (19 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> Muss irgendwass mit dem Anteil der bezogenen Kurschlussleistung zu tun haben...








Kai schrieb:


> *RSC = Relative Short-Circuit power:*
> *Verhältnis Kurzschlussleistung Sk Netz an der Netzanschlussstelle zu Grundschwingungs-Scheinleistung SUmr *
> *der **angeschlossenen Umrichter (nach EN 61800-5-1/VDE 0160).*


 
SUPER! Vielen Dank!
ich habe gelesen das "starke netze" ein RSC von >50 haben, "schwache netze" von >15

wie berechnet sich dieser faktor?

Sk Netz / Sumr = RSC ???

jetzt wäre es noch schön wenn jemand der was von netzen und trafos versteht sagen kann in welchen dimensonen sich diese werte in der parxis bewegen.

es geht mir hier nicht um einen konkreten anwendungsfall, ich möchte das nur verstehen, und ein paar beispielzahlen aus der praxis wären schön um ein feeling dafür zu bekommen...


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 September 2011)

Von RSC habe, trotz gewissem Verständnis für Netze und Tranformatoren, noch nie etwas gehört. Unser BL auch nicht. 

Die Netzkurzschlussleistung wird normalerweise in MVA angegeben, im Niederspannungsnetz Richtwert

0,1...10MVA
565kVA (CENELEG Bezugsimpedanz, die in 95% der Fälle jedoch höher ist)

Die Netzkurzschlussleistung errechnet sich aus den Impedanzen der Transformatoren und Leitungen, Beispiel:

Netztrafo SrT=630kVA, Ukr=6%, 20KV/0,4KV über Freileitung an MS-Netz angeschlossen, Netzkurzschlussleistung Sk=8,7MVA (direkt sekundärseitig am Trafo).
Nach 500m CU-Leitung 50mm² --> Netzkurzschlussleistung nur noch 0,77 MVA, austausch gegen 95mm² --> Netzkurzschlussleistung  1,28MVA

Je höher die Netzkurzschlussleistung ist, desto stabiler ist das Netz.


----------



## Verpolt (20 September 2011)

Hallo,



> Durch hohe Rsc-Werte (Rsc=Kurzschlussleistung/Scheinleistung)
> können die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren überdurchschnittlich schnell
> altern und zu einem Defekt führen. Richtwerte nach IEC 1000-2-6:
> Rsc < 100: keine Drossel notwendig
> ...



_______________________


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 September 2011)

Andere Hersteller wie Schneider oder Danfoss bauen in ihre Umrichter mit höheren Leistungen Drosseln in die Einspeisung oder in den Zwischenkreis um die Ladeströme zu begrenzen. Siemens nicht, geiz ist halt geil. 

Wenn die Netzkurzschlussleistung gering ist wird der Ladestrom durch das Netz begrenzt. Irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## Markus (24 September 2011)

ok, also bei einem fu der automatisch kompensiert, da ist ja die scheinleistung = wirkleistung.

angenommen der antrieb hat 10kw elektrisch.

bei einer hohen netzkurzschlussleistung (10MVA) wären das:
RSC = 10.000.000VA / 10.000VA = 1000


gehen wir nach der 173sten unterverteilung von realistischen 0,5MVA aus:
RSC = 500.000 / 10.000VA = 50


ok, jetzt kann ich auch nachvollziehen warum die stromoberwellen die ein gerät im "starken netz" mit großem RSC erzeugt höher sind - das netz kann mehr dagegentreiben...

allerdings werden im schwachen netz die spannungsoberwellen größer als in stärkeren netzen mit größerem RSC, da die "ausgleichsströme" nicht zur verfügung stehen.


habe ich das jetzt richtig begriffen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ok, jetzt kann ich auch nachvollziehen warum die stromoberwellen die ein gerät im "starken netz" mit großem RSC erzeugt höher sind - das netz kann mehr dagegentreiben...
> 
> allerdings werden im schwachen netz die spannungsoberwellen größer als in stärkeren netzen mit größerem RSC, da die "ausgleichsströme" nicht zur verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...



genau so sieht es aus. Hab auch ein paar Bücher auf der Arbeit, wenn du interesse hast gebe ich dir am Montag die ISBN.


----------

